# Cairo: "Belotti va via solo con la clausola, e non in Italia"



## Willy Wonka (29 Aprile 2017)

*Cairo: "Belotti va via solo con la clausola, e non in Italia"*

Urbano Cairo, presidente del Torino, si è concesso ad una lunghissima intervista ai microfoni del *Corriere dello Sport*. Tra le altre cose ha parlato anche del futuro di Andrea Belotti in modo inequivocabile:

_"Io con Belotti ho firmato un contratto, nel quale è prevista una clausola rescissoria da 100 milioni valevole solo per squadre estere. Dovesse arrivare una società italiana con la stessa cifra dovrei prima essere d'accordo io, e ad ora non lo sono affatto. Belotti va via solamente all'estero, e solo se mi portano i 100 milioni. Lui lo sa bene e lo sa bene anche il suo procuratore. Il mio obiettivo è quello di tenerlo e costruirgli attorno una grande squadra, poi se arrivasse un top team straniero pronto a pagare la clausola e Belotti fosse d'accordo ad un eventuale trasferimento allora potrà andare."_


----------



## diavoloINme (29 Aprile 2017)

Poi succede che il gallo dice che vuole giocare in una big italiana(che non è e può essere il toro!!!) e il castello di cairo crolla.
La piantasse almeno di dire idiozie !!!


----------



## Super_Lollo (29 Aprile 2017)

Quante palle che dice questo , vai lì con 50 milioni il giocatore chiede la cessione e sei obbligato a vendere


----------



## tifoso evorutto (29 Aprile 2017)

Figuriamoci se Bellotti è così fesso da aver rinnovato senza precise garanzie su suo eventuale approdo a squadre a lui gradite,
firmando a garantito a Cairo una plusvalenza di almeno 50 M, mi pare un regalo d'addio più che generoso.


----------



## sballotello (29 Aprile 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Urbano Cairo, presidente del Torino, si è concesso ad una lunghissima intervista ai microfoni del *Corriere dello Sport*. Tra le altre cose ha parlato anche del futuro di Andrea Belotti in modo inequivocabile:
> 
> _"Io con Belotti ho firmato un contratto, nel quale è prevista una clausola rescissoria da 100 milioni valevole solo per squadre estere. Dovesse arrivare una società italiana con la stessa cifra dovrei prima essere d'accordo io, e ad ora non lo sono affatto. Belotti va via solamente all'estero, e solo se mi portano i 100 milioni. Lui lo sa bene e lo sa bene anche il suo procuratore. Il mio obiettivo è quello di tenerlo e costruirgli attorno una grande squadra, poi se arrivasse un top team straniero pronto a pagare la clausola e Belotti fosse d'accordo ad un eventuale trasferimento allora potrà andare."_



secondo me non viene, ma Cairo fa veramente schifo. Non perde occasione per ribadire la clausola, non vede proprio l'ora di venderlo


----------



## Ragnet_7 (29 Aprile 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Quante palle che dice questo , vai lì con 50 milioni il giocatore chiede la cessione e sei obbligato a vendere



Ha appena rinnovato, se vuoi andare via non rinnovi. Belotti non si muove da Torino almeno per quest'anno a me pare abbastanza evidente.


----------



## Jino (29 Aprile 2017)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Poi succede che il gallo dice che vuole giocare in una big italiana(che non è e può essere il toro!!!) e il castello di cairo crolla.
> La piantasse almeno di dire idiozie !!!



Massì...alla fine sono stra convinto se ne andrà via nel giro di 1-2 anni a molto molto meno dei cento milioni chiesti...per ora a Cairo piace tirarsela dai.


----------



## Djici (29 Aprile 2017)

Ma poi non capisco perche dovrebbe accettare (per forza) 100 mln da una squadra estera e non 100 mln da una italiana.
Non vuole rafforzare una rivale ?


----------



## dottor Totem (29 Aprile 2017)

Partendo col presupposto che non si insegna gli affari a Cairo, il discorso Belotti è semplice. 

La volontà del giocatore è fondamentale e ad oggi nessuno ti da 100M. Il Torino per fare meglio di oggi e garantire il valore di Belotti costante deve investire. 

La verità è capire cosa vuol fare Cairo, investire nel Torino e tenersi Belotti dandogli un lauto ingaggio (25 gol in 30 partite non sono patatine), oppure vendere Belotti nel miglio momento cioè questo. 

Se il Milan volesse veramente, 50-60M sarebbero difficili da rifiutare.


----------



## Igniorante (29 Aprile 2017)

Baggianate...poi, anche fosse vero, rischierebbe solo di inimicarsi il giocatore.


----------



## Trumpusconi (29 Aprile 2017)

Vai con 50 milioni e la volontà del giocatore in tasca e cairo te lo da e sta pure zitto.


----------



## Heaven (29 Aprile 2017)

Ma poi, per quale motivo non vuole venderlo in Italia non si capisce. Se lo fa, lo vende a squadre che lottano per il titolo e quindi non in competizione con lui. Ci tiene così tanto a togliere del talento alla Serie A?

Discorso diverso se volesse davvero formare una grande squadra, ma non credo abbia ambizioni a sufficienza per trattenere giocatori come Belotti. 

Spero che sia una tattica per far aumentare il prezzo. Io 60mln per Belotti li darei subito.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (29 Aprile 2017)

Non ci crede nemmeno lui a quello che dice.



Heaven ha scritto:


> Ma poi, per quale motivo non vuole venderlo in Italia non si capisce. Se lo fa, lo vende a squadre che lottano per il titolo e quindi non in competizione con lui. Ci tiene così tanto a togliere del talento alla Serie A?
> 
> Discorso diverso se volesse davvero formare una grande squadra, ma non credo abbia ambizioni a sufficienza per trattenere giocatori come Belotti.
> 
> Spero che sia una tattica per far aumentare il prezzo. Io 60mln per Belotti li darei subito.



Clausola messa solo per lo spauracchio Juve. Non me lo toglie nessuno dalla testa.


----------



## Jino (29 Aprile 2017)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Non ci crede nemmeno lui a quello che dice.
> 
> 
> 
> Clausola messa solo per lo spauracchio Juve. Non me lo toglie nessuno dalla testa.



Probabile...ma dico io...se Belotti va alla Juventus per 100 mln di euro secondo te i tifosi se la prendono con Cairo?! Per 100 mln!? Io non credo proprio, sono abbastanza intelligenti per capire quanti soldi sono.


----------



## Now i'm here (29 Aprile 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Urbano Cairo, presidente del Torino, si è concesso ad una lunghissima intervista ai microfoni del *Corriere dello Sport*. Tra le altre cose ha parlato anche del futuro di Andrea Belotti in modo inequivocabile:
> 
> _"Io con Belotti ho firmato un contratto, nel quale è prevista una clausola rescissoria da 100 milioni valevole solo per squadre estere. Dovesse arrivare una società italiana con la stessa cifra dovrei prima essere d'accordo io, e ad ora non lo sono affatto. Belotti va via solamente all'estero, e solo se mi portano i 100 milioni. Lui lo sa bene e lo sa bene anche il suo procuratore. Il mio obiettivo è quello di tenerlo e costruirgli attorno una grande squadra, poi se arrivasse un top team straniero pronto a pagare la clausola e Belotti fosse d'accordo ad un eventuale trasferimento allora potrà andare."_



ma quale estero dai. 
ha poco da fare il fenomeno cairo, è uno che ha sempre venduto, anche alla concorrenza cittadina (vedi ogbonna).


----------



## Casnop (29 Aprile 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Urbano Cairo, presidente del Torino, si è concesso ad una lunghissima intervista ai microfoni del *Corriere dello Sport*. Tra le altre cose ha parlato anche del futuro di Andrea Belotti in modo inequivocabile:
> 
> _"Io con Belotti ho firmato un contratto, nel quale è prevista una clausola rescissoria da 100 milioni valevole solo per squadre estere. Dovesse arrivare una società italiana con la stessa cifra dovrei prima essere d'accordo io, e ad ora non lo sono affatto. Belotti va via solamente all'estero, e solo se mi portano i 100 milioni. Lui lo sa bene e lo sa bene anche il suo procuratore. Il mio obiettivo è quello di tenerlo e costruirgli attorno una grande squadra, poi se arrivasse un top team straniero pronto a pagare la clausola e Belotti fosse d'accordo ad un eventuale trasferimento allora potrà andare."_


Amabile chiacchierone.


----------



## boffese (30 Aprile 2017)

60 milioni piu lapadula e lo danno al volo.
Cmq il prox anno real(partira'morata o benzema) milan , atletico , united , chelsea e psg cercheranno un centravanti.
6 squadre che si contenderanno lacazette aubemayang belotti mbappe morata/benzema.
5 grandi nomi per 6 grandi squadre e noi purrroppo parriamo dietro a tutte in questo momento


----------



## Pamparulez2 (30 Aprile 2017)

Cairo è inattaccabile. Sta gestendo perfettamente la situazione. Lo vuole tenere ma sa che se ne andrà entro 1 o 2 anni.. e allora vuole ottimizzare la vendita. E comunque uno che gli offre 50/60mln lo trova in 24ore.


----------



## Igniorante (30 Aprile 2017)

boffese ha scritto:


> 60 milioni piu lapadula e lo danno al volo.
> Cmq il prox anno real(partira'morata o benzema) milan , atletico , united , chelsea e psg cercheranno un centravanti.
> 6 squadre che si contenderanno lacazette aubemayang belotti mbappe morata/benzema.
> 5 grandi nomi per 6 grandi squadre e noi purrroppo parriamo dietro a tutte in questo momento



Aubameyang può andare al Real, a quel punto uno dei due blancos da te citate va al Chelsea o allo United.
Per il PSG reputo sia inutile andare a prendere un'altra punta top, dato che mi sembra che Cavani abbia rinnovato e quindi rimane da loro.
Aguero potrebbe andar via dal City, ma comunque troverebbe una nuova squadra molto prima di Belotti.

In sostanza non mi sembra ci siano squadre che, tra tutte le punte sul mercato abituate a giocare anche in Europa, possano davvero interessarsi a Belotti, soprattutto se Cairo chiede 100 milioni.
Noi dobbiamo mettere sul piatto tre cose: il fatto di essere l'unica italiana, il fatto di renderlo titolare inamovibile ed infine un progetto che lo convinca.
A quel punto siamo a cavallo, ovviamente servono i danè, e speriamo per quelli non ci siano problemi.


----------



## Dumbaghi (30 Aprile 2017)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Vai con 50 milioni e la volontà del giocatore in tasca e cairo te lo da e sta pure zitto.



Sisi, credici


----------



## mefisto94 (30 Aprile 2017)

Il ftto è che a lui (Belotti) sta bene rimanere un altro anno, si guadagna il mondiale e poi sceglierà con più tranquillità.


----------



## Dumbaghi (30 Aprile 2017)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Il ftto è che a lui (Belotti) sta bene rimanere un altro anno, si guadagna il mondiale e poi sceglierà con più tranquillità.



Ma poi ha firmato 5 anni, non ha potere al momento


----------



## miticotoro (1 Maggio 2017)

Leggere che con 50 milioni potrebbe passare al Milan mi fa sorridere.
Non conoscete Cairo e la situazione del Toro.
Cairo è uno squalo in trattativa, guardatevi come ha acquistato la7 e rcs. Poi in 6 mesi le ha portate in attivo.
Il Toro è una delle poche società calcistiche in italia ad avere i bilanci in positivo da anni e a non avere un euro di debito verso banche.
A giugno ci sono 35/40 milioni cash da spendere sul mercato. Di solito il Toro i giocatori li paga cash in un unica rata, per questo compriamo a prezzi buoni 
Dovessimo dilazionare in 3 anni sarebbero oltre 100 milioni per il mercato.
Belotti se andrà via quest'anno sarà solo per l'estero e per una cifra prossima ai 100.
So che non li vale ma il mercato è questo ad oggi.
I 50/60 sono già stati rifiutati diverse volte.
Va bene sperare ma un po di realismo ....
Inoltre il gallo ha rinnovato da poco per altri 5 anni ....


----------



## Trumpusconi (1 Maggio 2017)

miticotoro ha scritto:


> Leggere che con 50 milioni potrebbe passare al Milan mi fa sorridere.
> Non conoscete Cairo e la situazione del Toro.
> Cairo è uno squalo in trattativa, guardatevi come ha acquistato la7 e rcs. Poi in 6 mesi le ha portate in attivo.
> Il Toro è una delle poche società calcistiche in italia ad avere i bilanci in positivo da anni e a non avere un euro di debito verso banche.
> ...



Io sono convinto che dietro il rinnovo ci sia molto altro, e una precisa garanzia di andare via a cifre umane.
Nessuno tiene in rosa 5 anni un giocatore scontento che vuole andare via, gli si lavora ai fianchi, lo si fa rompere con l'ambiente e poi lo si compra a meno.
è da infami, ma questo mondo è una giugla e bisogna adattarsi.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (1 Maggio 2017)

miticotoro ha scritto:


> Leggere che con 50 milioni potrebbe passare al Milan mi fa sorridere.
> Non conoscete Cairo e la situazione del Toro.
> Cairo è uno squalo in trattativa, guardatevi come ha acquistato la7 e rcs. Poi in 6 mesi le ha portate in attivo.
> Il Toro è una delle poche società calcistiche in italia ad avere i bilanci in positivo da anni e a non avere un euro di debito verso banche.
> ...



Mi spiace ma credo che sia tu a mancare di realismo,
Cairo è ogni giorno più nervoso perchè non è ancora partita l'asta che sperava,
le sue dichiarazioni sono molto simili a quelle di Zamparini quando voleva vendere i suoi gioiellini,
in più di certo Belotti non era così fesso da pregiudicarsi la carriera firmando un quinquennale se non avesse avuto precise garanzie, la mancanza di clausola per l'italia è un preciso indizio.
Del resto ho già letto dichiarazioni di Cairo e Miha che affermano che il gallo dove dargli conferma su cosa ha intenzione di fare... ma è una decisione unicamente di Belotti, potrebbe decidere di fermarsi un altro anno per preparare bene il mondiale senza ansie, ma non penso che sia così poco ambizioso.

In ultima analisi, il Torino è nell'attuale florida posizione finanziaria, proprio perchè Cairo è realista, è il nuovo Pozzo del calcio italiano, prova ne sia che anche quest'anno non ha esitato a vendere la difesa titolare pur non avendo pressanti esigenze economiche.
Rassegnati Belotti è già venduto (nel senso che il primo che si presenta con un offerta se lo porta a casa).


----------



## Igniorante (1 Maggio 2017)

miticotoro ha scritto:


> Leggere che con 50 milioni potrebbe passare al Milan mi fa sorridere.
> Non conoscete Cairo e la situazione del Toro.
> Cairo è uno squalo in trattativa, guardatevi come ha acquistato la7 e rcs. Poi in 6 mesi le ha portate in attivo.
> Il Toro è una delle poche società calcistiche in italia ad avere i bilanci in positivo da anni e a non avere un euro di debito verso banche.
> ...



Presumibilmente il giocatore vorrà restare in Italia, e quà 100 pippi non li sgancia nessuno, quindi lo sa benissimo anche Cairo che dai 60 in sù c'è solo da mettersi tutti a sedere comodamente allo stesso tavolo col sorriso sulle labbra.
L'unico dubbio è sulle disponibilità del Milan, ma se i soldi ci sono e si punta sul Gallo si porta a casa per 70 o anche meno.
Inoltre, 60 milioni rifiutati è la prima volta che lo sento dire, sarà una di quelle storielle tipo Conte interessato a De Sciglio e disposto a mettere sul piatto Fabregas.


----------



## Djici (1 Maggio 2017)

miticotoro ha scritto:


> Leggere che con 50 milioni potrebbe passare al Milan mi fa sorridere.
> Non conoscete Cairo e la situazione del Toro.
> Cairo è uno squalo in trattativa, guardatevi come ha acquistato la7 e rcs. Poi in 6 mesi le ha portate in attivo.
> Il Toro è una delle poche società calcistiche in italia ad avere i bilanci in positivo da anni e a non avere un euro di debito verso banche.
> ...



Per me l'unica cosa che e a vostro vantaggio e il mondiale tra dodici mesi.
Se non ci fosse quello per me sarebbe gia stato venduto.


----------



## miticotoro (1 Maggio 2017)

Difesa smantellata, vero.
Bruno peres era già promesso sposo della Roma da un anno prima. Poi con la Roma erano in ballo tante altre operazioni.
Capitan Glik, non poteva più stare a Torino per problemi famigliari. Aveva più mercato in germania ma è stato venduto al monaco per stare a due ore dalla figlia.
Maksimovic .... si è fatto irretire daagente e de laurentis scappando dal ritiro verso la serbia. Vero che all'ultimo giorno di mercato alla fine ė passato al napoli ma a prezzo pieno, senza sconti e conttopartite tecniche.
28 milioni per un difensore che ora fa panchina. Ah dimenticavo, arrivava da nove mesi di inattività. 
Ora secondo voi il prossimo anno belotti fa i capricci correndo il rischio di perdere i mondiali?
Vediamo se viene al Milan


----------



## tifoso evorutto (1 Maggio 2017)

miticotoro ha scritto:


> Difesa smantellata, vero.
> Bruno peres era già promesso sposo della Roma da un anno prima. Poi con la Roma erano in ballo tante altre operazioni.
> Capitan Glik, non poteva più stare a Torino per problemi famigliari. Aveva più mercato in germania ma è stato venduto al monaco per stare a due ore dalla figlia.
> Maksimovic .... si è fatto irretire daagente e de laurentis scappando dal ritiro verso la serbia. Vero che all'ultimo giorno di mercato alla fine ė passato al napoli ma a prezzo pieno, senza sconti e conttopartite tecniche.
> ...



Senti il Toro è una delle squadre più nobili della serie A, con anche una storia importante alle spalle, penso che in generale nessuno tifoso avversario odi i granata, anzi è rispettata da sempre per il forte spirito combattivo e la serietà, non ricordo scandali granata.

ma è inutile raccontarsi frottole, è comunque una formazione al 12° posto come introiti, sotto al Sassuolo per dirne una,
per voi una qualificazione Uefa è già tanta roba, se non erro non ci arrivaste nemmeno nella stagione magica con Immobile capocannoniere.
Non vi è certezza che Belotti quest'anno parta, ma non lo farà unicamente se nessuna squadra lo richiederà con convinzione, cioè pagando almeno i 50 M della reale valutazione, poi se si dovesse scatenare un asta probabile che possa incassare anche di più,
ma quello che è certo è che il destino di Belotti sia nelle sue mani, non in quelle di Cairo, se no non era così fesso da prolungare quest'anno, e ti posso anche dire che il Gallo si è confermato più che corretto nei confronti della squadra che l'ha definitivamente consacrato.


----------



## miticotoro (1 Maggio 2017)

Ma che venga venduto entro il 2018 non lo metto in dubbio. Ma non a 50.
Sono stati rifiutati 65 dall'arsenal .... offerta ufficiale.
Se rilegette il mio primo post, dico che a 50 è un utopia.
Sarei contento di vederlo al milan che per me è la mia seconda squadra.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (1 Maggio 2017)

miticotoro ha scritto:


> Ma che venga venduto entro il 2018 non lo metto in dubbio. Ma non a 50.
> Sono stati rifiutati 65 dall'arsenal .... offerta ufficiale.
> Se rilegette il mio primo post, dico che a 50 è un utopia.
> Sarei contento di vederlo al milan che per me è la mia seconda squadra.



Ma dai, secondo te Belotti va all'Arsenal? sono balle giornalistiche, come la presunta offerta del Napoli di 50 M + bonus,
al momento nessuno si è fatto sentire, ed è evidente che la cosa innervosisca Cairo che non perde domenica per ricordare che Belotti è incedibile, 
lo sai perchè? teme un asta al ribasso, Belotti non vuole di certo l'estero e in Italia chi potrebbe essere interessato?
non di certo la Juve, ha pagato 90 M Higuain, non gli mette certo Belotti fra le scatole,
non la Roma, non potrebbe permetterselo
l'Inter se cedesse Icardi sicuramente si avventerebbe , ma per ora non paiono esserci segnali, l'argentino ha disputato un annata positiva e andrebbe via solo per le top big europee, ma non mi pare di sentire interessamenti particolari dai giornali,

chi rimane?

Il Napoli, se cede Mertens, di sicuro ne fa l'obiettivo principale, avrebbe soldi per fare offerte importanti, ma quanto interessa la piazza a Belotti?

Insomma, per millanta motivi il Milan sarebbe la destinazione principe, ha una voragine da coprire nel ruolo, a differenza di tutte le rivali italiane e europee,
i mille sondaggi dei quotidiani indicano che lui è il nome preferito dai tifosi, lui stesso e simpatizzante milanista,

Il problema è questo, Cairo teme che il Milan giochi al ribasso, ecco spiegate le millanta voci per obiettivi stranieri quasi irraggiungibili per una squadra da rifondare dalle ceneri, ma se io trovo che il Milan mai spenderà 70 M, cioè oltre la metà del suo badget, per comprare il centravanti, quando gli resterebbero ancora buchi enormi in tutti i reparti da coprire, la stessa cosa la sà Cairo, chiaro che teme che il Milan attenda gli ultimi giorni di mercato, magari forte anche della volontà del gallo, per giocare al ribasso, cioè non più i 50/60 M ma magari 35/40


----------



## miticotoro (1 Maggio 2017)

Ti ripeto che i 65 sono stati un offerta ufficiale presentata al toro ...... poi rimani convinto che venga al milan, addirittura per 35/40 ....
Tra un po finisce che per 40 milioni vi diamo anche barreca e uno in omaggio tra baselli e zappacosta


----------



## tifoso evorutto (1 Maggio 2017)

miticotoro ha scritto:


> Ti ripeto che i 65 sono stati un offerta ufficiale presentata al toro ...... poi rimani convinto che venga al milan, addirittura per 35/40 ....
> Tra un po finisce che per 40 milioni vi diamo anche barreca e uno in omaggio tra baselli e zappacosta



Beh, parlare dopo è facile, io mi sono sbilanciato,
vedremo a chi darà ragione il tempo 

PS il mercato è chiuso, pertanto offerte ufficiali non esistono... ufficiose semmai.
e l'Arsenal non è credibile, Il Gallo non lascia l'Italia, a parte ovviamente offerte dalle solite top,
ho letto da qualche parte di un offerta del Napoli, da 50 + 10, questa a livello di sondaggio è certamente più plausibile.


----------



## miticotoro (1 Maggio 2017)

Dovresti leggere dell'offerta del chelsea ....
Sabato poi c'erano osservatori del mu a visionarlo.
Per quanto riguarda il mercato chiuso .....
A marzo abbiamo acquistato Lyanco dal San Paolo e Vanja Milinkovic-Savic (fratello del centrocampista laziale) dal Danzica.
Sono già a Torino ad allenarsi, cosi hanno 4 mesi in più per imparare lingua e schemi. Ovviamente con dispensa della lega.


----------



## Clarenzio (1 Maggio 2017)

miticotoro ha scritto:


> Ti ripeto che i 65 sono stati un offerta ufficiale presentata al toro ...... poi rimani convinto che venga al milan, addirittura per 35/40 ....
> Tra un po finisce che per 40 milioni vi diamo anche barreca e *uno in omaggio tra baselli e zappacosta*



Teneteveli entrambi, grazie


----------



## Dumbaghi (1 Maggio 2017)

miticotoro ha scritto:


> Dovresti leggere dell'offerta del chelsea ....
> Sabato poi c'erano osservatori del mu a visionarlo.
> Per quanto riguarda il mercato chiuso .....
> A marzo abbiamo acquistato Lyanco dal San Paolo e Vanja Milinkovic-Savic (fratello del centrocampista laziale) dal Danzica.
> Sono già a Torino ad allenarsi, cosi hanno 4 mesi in più per imparare lingua e schemi. Ovviamente con dispensa della lega.



Sono d'accordo


----------



## Chrissonero (1 Maggio 2017)

Secondo il Daily Star, il Chelsea sarebbe pronti a pagare la clausola rescissoria da 100 milioni di euro al Torino per il Gallo.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (1 Maggio 2017)

miticotoro ha scritto:


> Dovresti leggere dell'offerta del chelsea ....
> Sabato poi c'erano osservatori del mu a visionarlo.
> Per quanto riguarda il mercato chiuso .....
> A marzo abbiamo acquistato Lyanco dal San Paolo e Vanja Milinkovic-Savic (fratello del centrocampista laziale) dal Danzica.
> Sono già a Torino ad allenarsi, cosi hanno 4 mesi in più per imparare lingua e schemi. Ovviamente con dispensa della lega.



Ho provato a leggere per curiosità, Chelsea sicuramente potrebbe essere una piazza realistica, rispetto all'Arsenal,

la notizia non mi parrebbe attendibile, rifiutata un offerta da 60 M più 40 di bonus da parte dei londinesi, che paiono anche disponibili a pagare tutta la clausola rescissoria se cedessero Diego Costa in Cina, 
Io sinceramente per loro credo più alle piste Morata o Lukako, ma non si sà mai considerando Conte.


----------



## marcokaka (1 Maggio 2017)

Purtroppo bisogna avere a che fare con uno dei presidenti piú viscidi della storia, Cairo. Anche quando parla emette il sibilo dei serpenti, con quella lingua biforcuta che si ritrova.


----------

